# p2p

## un1T

q p2p aconselham?

----------

## RoadRunner

Gift.. ou amule. Mas prefiro o gift, não gosto do amule nem da rede sobre a qual funciona. Infelizmsnte é a mais popular e às vezes lá tenho que recorrer a esta.

----------

## un1T

thx, mais sugestões pls :p

----------

## Kobal

Eu uso e gosto de amule, mais ele trava depois de algum tempo baixando filmes, não sei porque.

----------

## iTT

outro problema para alem de saber qual um bom p2p e saber de um bom p2p para nacional (em portugal no meu caso), poix os nossos isp's sao uns "suckers"

eu a algum tempo uso amule mas recentemente exprimentei as torrents, azureus, mas este manda com a coneccao abaixo!!!!

----------

## nodeps

eu uso o nicotine, ele usa a rede soul seek

ele e otimo para pegar musicas internacionais, nacionais deixa a desejar

mas para internacionais em comparaçao ao kazaa da de 10 a 3

----------

## localdomain

giFT e xmule para data, nicotine para mp3  :Smile: 

----------

## leandro

Eu uso o nicotine, amule e giFT  :Smile: 

----------

## Gotterdammerung

Eu definitivamente aconselho o mldonkey, que, além de se conectar às redes do emule, do kazaa, do soul seek, e do gnutella, ele se conecta a mais de um servidor ao mesmo tempo, otimizando o tempo e a velocidade de download.

Eu já usei todos os anteriormente citados, e o mldonkey é disparado o melhor!

----------

## xef

O mldonkey tambem me dá ideia de ser muito bom, principalmente por ter interface web e não precisar de ambiente grafico. Nunca o usei, mas vou passar a usar quando tiver paciencia para reinstalar o meu servidor...

Agora para simplicidade de uso e instalação, bit torrent está-se a tornar muito bom. Já se consegue uma boa velocidade com trafego nacional.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *xef wrote:*   

> O mldonkey tambem me dá ideia de ser muito bom, principalmente por ter interface web e não precisar de ambiente grafico. Nunca o usei, mas vou passar a usar quando tiver paciencia para reinstalar o meu servidor...
> 
> Agora para simplicidade de uso e instalação, bit torrent está-se a tornar muito bom. Já se consegue uma boa velocidade com trafego nacional.

 

O mldonkey, além dessas facilidades, pode rodar como daemon. A interface gráfica é apenas um cliente do processo principal, o mlnet, e pode ser web, Qt, Java/Swing, GTK, etc. Ele também tem interface telnet. 

Em casa eu desinstalei o xfree e instalei o xorg-x11 com o mldonkey rodando.

Só em ele se conectar a vários servidores ao mesmo tempo já dá o ganho de performance que o torna um produto diferencial em termos de P2P, IMHO.

----------

## nodeps

mldonkey se conecta a rede soul seek?

confesso que fiquei interessado por ele.. vou substituir o amule pelo mldonkey

soube tambem que ele da suporte para bit torrent

se for mesmo isso tudo m.a.g.a.v.i.l.h.a

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *nodeps wrote:*   

> mldonkey se conecta a rede soul seek?
> 
> confesso que fiquei interessado por ele.. vou substituir o amule pelo mldonkey
> 
> soube tambem que ele da suporte para bit torrent
> ...

 

Segue a lista das redes as quais ele se conecta:

Overnet

Global Shares

Direct Connect

Open Napster

Gnutella

G2

Fasttrack

FileTP

BitTorrent

Donkey

Soulseek

----------

## xef

Acho que substimei o mldonkey.

A minha ideia inicial era que tinha as funcionalidades do velhinho edonkey 2000 mais aquele interface web e ficava por aí...

Afinal já suporta varios protocolos e imagino que o edonkey ja tenha as funcionalidades do emule tb  :Smile: 

----------

## nodeps

nossa...

perfeito.

# emerge -C amule && emerge -C nicotine

----------

## fp2099

Azureus (Bittorrent) e Amule são sem duvida os melhores para além de contarem com filtros para quem não quer ultrapassar a ténue barreira dos 1/2Gb.

----------

## To

Exactamente a mesma combinação que eu uso, o azureus anda a dar-me um erro estupido no arranque, mas funciona na boa.

Tó

 *fp2099 wrote:*   

> Azureus (Bittorrent) e Amule são sem duvida os melhores para além de contarem com filtros para quem não quer ultrapassar a ténue barreira dos 1/2Gb.

 

----------

## un1T

eu tb n consegui instalar o azureus tb me deu erro, anyways axo q de tds os q mencionaram aqui o mldonkey parece-me o melhor pela descrição

----------

## To

Tenho apenas uma questão, eu consigo arrancar o amule por crontab, alguém consegue fazer o mesmo com o azureus? Eu tentei mas não arranca...

Tó

----------

## nafre

eu prefiro a mula  :Smile: 

----------

## revertex

mldonkey+sancho é a combinação perfeita.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *revertex wrote:*   

> mldonkey+sancho é a combinação perfeita.

 

concordo! é o que estou usando em casa no momento.

----------

## Animal-X®

Azureus na cabeça !!!

----------

## Squinky86

Meu português é mau, mas os comandos são mesmos:

# emerge gift-gnutella gift-fasttrack gift-openft apollon amule

tenta apollon e amule

----------

## Animal-X®

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> Meu português é mau, mas os comandos são mesmos:
> 
> # emerge gift-gnutella gift-fasttrack gift-openft apollon amule
> 
> tenta apollon e amule

 

Mau nada, participa mais ai cara que a gente te entende !!!

Obrigado pela dica amigo...

----------

## ashtophet

azureus para bt

mldonkey para ed2k (também o overnet), e demais...

amule para partilhar (quando nom tenho downloads apremiantes...)

saúde

----------

## Lucky_JL

por falar em amule , alguem tem o amule2.0.0rc5 com gtk2 a usar o wxgtk2.5.1 ?

----------

## Dexter2004

Então e filtros nacionais para o mldonkey... existem? dá para fazer?

----------

## malloc

 *Dexter2004 wrote:*   

> Então e filtros nacionais para o mldonkey... existem? dá para fazer?

 

São fáceis de fazer. Saca a lista endereços do peerguardian e guia-te por ela pra fazer. Axo q até podes sacar a lista q usa o bowlfish pq é baseada na do peerguardian

----------

## Kuartzer

ja agora so uma duvida relacionaca com o btorrent, ke kliente aconselham para windows, ke permita os filtros nacionais/inter?? keria sakar os packages do 2004.2  :Smile: 

----------

## To

 *Kuartzer wrote:*   

> ja agora so uma duvida relacionaca com o btorrent, ke kliente aconselham para windows, ke permita os filtros nacionais/inter?? keria sakar os packages do 2004.2 

 

LOL, eu não uso isso em windows, pq todos os windows com 12 h de uptime já andam a pedir um reboot e lá se vão os queues...

Tó

----------

## r3pek

 *malloc wrote:*   

>  *Dexter2004 wrote:*   Então e filtros nacionais para o mldonkey... existem? dá para fazer? 
> 
> São fáceis de fazer. Saca a lista endereços do peerguardian e guia-te por ela pra fazer. Axo q até podes sacar a lista q usa o bowlfish pq é baseada na do peerguardian

 

pa não perderem tempo a covnerter o file do bowlfish (eu já o fiz, e demora) aqui têm um script em perl feito pelo Magotes: ipfilter-update

----------

## Kuartzer

Não e para desdizer, mas chego a fazer 2 meses de uptime com um XP sp2beta, e a jogar AA, UT2004 e Doom3, seti, p2p (emule), e trabalho normal, e sem problemas de virtual menorys nem nada...

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kuartzer wrote:*   

> Não e para desdizer, mas chego a fazer 2 meses de uptime com um XP sp2beta, e a jogar AA, UT2004 e Doom3, seti, p2p (emule), e trabalho normal, e sem problemas de virtual menorys nem nada...

 

Eu sinto instabilidade no XP não quando uso, mas quando faço manutenção (instalar novos drivers, por exemplo). No uso normal, só sinto queda de velocidade (minha memória vai pro espaço).

Mas, de volta ao tópico...

----------

## xef

Bem... Terminei de instalar o meu velho pc(amd duron 750) para funcionar como servidor de impressão, samba e cliente de p2p.

E a parte do p2p está-me a causar pequenos problemas, o cliente de bittorrent não se liga à rede nacional bttuga, depois instalei o mldonkey para ligar a servidores de edonkey e funcionou muito bem, com velocidades bem altas de downlad. Mas o problema é que não está a filtrar o trafego internacional e pelo que vi nem suporta o ipfilters.dat

Não queria instalar X naquela maquina, a ideia de ter o mldonkey como daemon é a melhor solução... Mas que soluções recomendam para filtrar o trafego internacional?

----------

